# Cajun Express Pressure Smoker Review



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

In late 2013 there was a thread with someone asking about the subject pressure smoker. I bought one mid 2014 and have a year experience with it and thought I would give a quick review for those that might be interested.

My experience cooking brisket goes back 30 years. Cooking them them on an old smokey to a full trailer pit setup. Cooking brisket right takes time and experience. And I don't claim to be an expert or even very good at it. In that time I have cooked them on standard smokers, bradley smokers, big smoking pits and other appliances.

The bradley smoker was probably my favorite. Good results every time.

In early 2014 I went to Bass Pro in Katy and was looking at all of the different kinds of pits they have. Just window shopping. I saw the Cajun Express Pressure Smoker and was interested. I admit when I first saw it, I did not know what it was or how it worked. A salesman came up and explained it to me. He said they normally don't carry them in-stock. Someone had ordered it and never picked it up. Price was about $1000.

I had an international trip that took me away for a month and in that time I studied it and look up reviews. I could not find a bad review and decided to try it. When I returned I bought it and immediately fired it up.

The pit has a pressure chamber surrounded by a gas fired chamber. The front is has a cam leaver to close the door in the front so you can load meat. On the rear of the unit is a pipe outlet that turns down into a rectangular tube you fill with water. The water head from the end of the tube to the water level creates the head "pressure" inside the cooking chamber. The pressure build up is low, less than, 1 psi I think.

Cooking temperatures are high. About 325 deg, There is a small smoke box you put wood chips of your choice on the bottom of the cooking chamber. It gets hot enough to make the smoke. Very little smoke, moisture or air leaves the cooking chamber while cooking. So it stays moist and you don't need to add water, wrap the meat, etc.

Pressure and temperature increase all reactions. So with the pressure cooking time is shortened. The unit bubbles or burps occasionally. The manual says this creates pressure and then a vacuum. The "vibration" helps to infuse smoke and tenderizes the meat according to manual.

Results: great. It will cook a tender brisket in 2 to 2.5 hours, ribs in 45 min, and a chicken in 30 to 45 min.

With ribs I render them in the over at 450 deg for 30 min before I put them in the pit.

My only complaint is it does not leave the normal red smoke ring on the brisket. But it tastes just as smokey and is very moist.

I admit this is kind of cheating. When I have time I do like the 2 day process of smoking brisket the normal way, with a case a beer to go with it. But with the Cajun Express Pressure Smoker I can actually stop at the store on the way home from work and buy a small trimmed brisket, take it home, pre heat the pit, put on the rub and have smoked brisket for dinner. Or ribs or chicken or whatever. And that makes it nice.

A couple of things I learned. Normal cooking temp is 325 but I bump it up to 400 for the last 20 or 30 minutes to put a nice dark crust on the brisket (only). That is in the red temp range but has not damaged the seal in a year of use. I buy more leaner cuts as the moisture for cooking is not as necessary.

Hope this helps anyone that was thinking about buying one.

Good eating everyone.


----------



## jwfish (May 31, 2010)

*Temp*

Thanks for the review. I saw these a while back and thought they were very intriguing, but I never found anyone that had one to ask how it worked.

What is the highest temp you can achieve in the pressure smoker?


----------



## puma409 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Pressure Smoker*

I have the 9 rib smoker and love it!! I cant think of any reason to buy a traditional smoke for cooking ribs, chicken or pork.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Dang good report.Something I've never heard of but something to certainly think about.Thanks!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Very interest. Excellent details in the report. Thanks.

Is there a way to crisp up the skin on chicken with this?


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I would think that the bump to 400 near the end would crisp the skin up very nicely.


----------

